
Ask HN: Autism? - mkra
I have recently been diagnosed with what people would call some sort of autism. I am 42 and I actually feel pretty relieved about it, since I have been struggling a lot with who I am and why I am somehow different.<p>It all just sort of clicked and I saw that I could never make a box shape fit through a circular hole. I tried to do this all my life and I realise this is not something I will ever be able to do.<p>I am wondering if there are other people in the same situation. How did you move on? Did you get better after changing your life direction maybe? I always had relationship problems and I never got married or had kids. I understand this now. It was indeed, as I started to suspect, my own problem. I am just sorry I left so many people sad and maybe broken in my wake. Did you manage this somehow? Managed to explain your situation?<p>I know there is a place for me somewhere work wise, since I have always been good at what I do, but I am afraid I will be lonely, if I am not able to communicate to my current partner what kind of problem I have. I really dont like to say I have been diagnosed with anything. I am just different from the majority and there certain things I am good at (like computers) and things I am not good at (like having personal relationships).<p>Even writing this small text about the subject felt good I just realised, so maybe this is something I should continue in some form (in my own language of course ;)).
======
zerr
It is interesting, that unless person states explicitly about her autism, it
is impossible to conclude this from the text (at least for me, so far).
Although, I know that it is a spectrum and every individual within this
spectrum is unique.

Another thing I find interesting is that you can think about the subject -
e.g. you realize you can't fit a box into a circular hole - and you're
thinking about this on a meta level.

------
ahazred8ta
Yes, in fact at some colleges they call high-functioning autism "Geek
Syndrome".

[https://www.autismspeaks.org/family-
services/adults](https://www.autismspeaks.org/family-services/adults) \-
[https://www.autismspeaks.org/family-services/non-english-
res...](https://www.autismspeaks.org/family-services/non-english-resources)

------
sharemywin
Not that you need fixing, but I remember watching an interesting TV episode of
this:

[http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2016/03/22/switched-on-after-
aspe...](http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2016/03/22/switched-on-after-aspergers)

I remember at one point he was in a meeting with a bunch of people and the CEO
had made a suggestion and he told the guy it was the stupidest idea he had
ever heard.

~~~
mkra
Thanks for the link. That was really interesting. I can relate a lot to him.

It is a strange "condition".

